# Gods and Overlords - Necron/Chaos Story



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello all, I have just come to a point where I can show you a decent amount of what I've wrote. Technically I'm reposting this....

Gods and Overlords 

Even though I have left my body behind in what feels like thousands of years ago, I can still feel the endlessness of space or the absence of space moving around me and through my soul, being pulled in all directions but never being able to distinguish where I am going. I know that I'm dead but why I am left in this limbo state, my memories have already left me except for fragments of a life that I don't recognize as my own. 

More endless time passes in seconds, years or maybe not even at all, just swirling images and whispers of an indistinguishable language that I can’t understand and barely hear. A burning sensation erupts inside and the travelling seems to stop for the moment, my vision comes back suddenly and painfully. The feelings of my arms also return to me, appear to be semi transparent and constructed of red smoke or mist. After inspecting the void of space around me, this place seems impossible to me, am I in the material universe or it’s a memory I’m recalling or perhaps a trick from a god using me as entertainment? 

In front of my new “body” is an icon that I don't recall seeing before, just emanating in space. Still in a malevolent fashion, a godly sound bellows from the structure and disrupts my ghost like figure temporarily. 

“Human...pathetic...necessary...not worthy...human” these words are repeated over and over, not coming from the structure but from the back of my mind. 

“What are you?” The words struggle to come out. “What is this place?” still the structure doesn't answer. After a moment the object shakes and the surface shifts in all directions. 

The structure's edges move like it’s made of water and solidify to resemble stone, with a blue and white hue that radiates from it. Within the center of the structure is a circle shape that cracks open to reveal a large slit eyeball, looking all around rapidly taking note of its surroundings. 

“Human...I will be watching” 

No sooner those words reach my ears I’m being propelled back, faster and faster into space. As I turn to face the direction I’m moving I see a large deep red colored planet. It continues to get larger the closer I get; I can see ships with in its orbit making their descent into the atmosphere. This planet is barren, I can barely see through the thick storm this raging across the skies. More of those ships are on the ground, with figures disembarking from its hulls. 

My descent through the planet slows down momentarily, in a flash I’m propelled across the landscape to approach some ruins in the distance. 

I’m not slowing down surely I can’t pass through physical matter? 

But I can, painlessly my ghostly body moves through a doorway into a pitch black chamber. Through more and more walls, until a I reach a earthly shaft which is barely visible by an unnerving green glow which is emitting from whatever is at the bottom. I’m forced dawn through the shaft and blinded by the green light in the process. By body is smashed into something solid, it doesn't hurt but it does feel like I’m not an apparition any longer. 

I can hear metal clashing against metal, laser uctting through solid material and scurrying of insects across the floor and walls. I can sense my surroundings; it’s a very enclosed rrom. The walls are just barely touching the entirety of my face and the roof is just as close. For a few moments the sounds stop before loud crash, the insects start moving again and the large entity moving just outside the walls makes a machine like noise as comes closer to me. My vision is restored again but this time I’m met with a large insect looking machine, it has one large green eye just off centre of its "face" that surrounded by smaller ones. With one of its mechanical arms it reaches out and grabs me across the face, we move across a large room with green circular pictograms spread across the walls and ceiling. 

I’m placed upright onto a structure, as I glace down it appears to be a mechanic body; the torso radiating an ominous green glow through the metal rib cage. Arms and legs are just the same, two of each and void of any flesh and blood; just cold metal. As the entity moves it reveals a long spike from a ligament underneath its huge metal body, the instrument moves around this mtal corpse; sparks fly off intermittently. 

“Deep Sleep Awakening Procedure at 70%” 

“Systems restored to replacement unit....unknown logical error in node 124510.....memory upload initiated” 

The noise in the beginning pierced my brain, nothing but a loud screeching of audio distortion and clicking, as the minutes passed I could understand more and more as this creature speaks, and information that I knew that wasn't mine was being somehow implanted. The feeling of my memories being expanded beyond anything I held before, I now know that the entity in front of me is an Canoptek Spyder, this particular one was designed and constructed to maintain and reactivate the Overlord of this Tomb World. All these words, names and places are completely new to me but feel similar and old at the same time. 

This body feels dominating on my consciousness, heavy but agile at the same time. I can feel everything around me, the humming from the Spyder reactivation circuitry and the fleeting clicking of the scarabs legs running across the tombs walls. I can feel that it’s damaged, with a moment of thinking there’s an unnerving movement inside my chest, like thousands of insects moving around to fix whatever it is that’s damaged. After inspecting this physical body, I could see that it’s made of entirely metal which is covered in dirt and dust and all other things that would come with countless eons of sitting on its stasis throne. 

The chest plate has a glyph that I now know represents the Lords dynasty, “Setheytr Scrunnl, Necron in life and destroyer of the Ohr system”. These words bring with it a feeling of belonging, the connnection from these words fill my mind replacing the void that was there like a pitcher filled with water. The Canoptek Spyder moves towards the far wall, illuminating the architecture as it passes through the room. 

“Activation Status: Overlord Setheytr.....Active” 

“Preceding with programme 1031256...Entire Tomb Reactivation” 

I follow the Spyder out of the throne room and onto a large black stoned balcony overlooking a dark and damp underground valley; stretching for miles that no creature could see but with this deceptively old body came abilities that couldn't have seemed possible with my new mechanical eyes I could see the glyphs on the warrior’s chests 5 miles in the distance. There was a grandure to the darkness that was in front of me, knowing that this wasn't obviously an hollowed out tomb when it was first built, there were pillars designed to hold up the earth in case of movement in the planets core. Over the eons this planet had shifted into such a state that for a mile in height there was just empty space, water ran down the side of the most eastern walls and the Necron teleportation platform was still intact. 

6 Red and green orbs started to resonate underneath my left metallic gauntlet, as I removed them from the entrenched slots and lifted them before me like a flash them dispersed in all directions and entered numerous identical looking monuments scattered around the tomb valley. As the orbs passed from one sector to another, the ignited reanimation plinths sprang into motion and lit up the surrounding areas like wildfire. As the hours passed the tomb slowly came to life, across the most northern ledge were squads of Immortals awakened and primed for combat at a moment’s notice. To the west of them housed my Doomsday Arks, the loading pads that house the Doom and Night Scythes aren't operational yet but the Spyders and scarabs will eventually get to them soon enough. 

“Seth... Setheytr...” The name strangely feels me with a sense of pride and determination to retake what was mine eons ago. I can sense the Overlord circuitry deep within my head to import memories that once belonged to this creature, pride, ambitions and love were all there but the one emotion that over loaded my consciousness was hatred. Specific and pure hatred for the Old Gods and the Silent King for each part they had played in turning this proud civilization into the husks that they are now. The C’Tan were to blame for their part in it, it was them that turned them into living machines but this particular Overlord once had his own agenda to act out once the long sleep was over. 

As the days pass I learn of Necron’s past, the fall of the civilisation at the hands of the Old Gods and the deception of the C’Tan leading to the great sleep. I learned of Setheytr’s pasted, once a high nobleman with a passion for relics of defeated species that continued even after he took the offer of immortality. As the years passed leading to the Necron’s going into stasis, Setheytr began keeping captives of races now long forgotten to the galaxy. Deep underneath the lord’s throne room is a museum of sorts, housing relics and beings held in stasis as a testament to the lord’s victories over the living. 
His prized capsule is of Gaea, priestess to the Nmmeti race. Her father was the warlord of the military when Setheytr came to take the planetary system, the following battle was swift and one sided due to the Seth’s superior technology. The Nmmeti government surrendered to his might; in return they became a second Tomb World and swore an oath to protect its location from all including other Necron Lords. The Overlord took Gaea as a prize and insurance, with them long since extinct from the galaxy she now serves as a reminder of the beauty of flesh. 

Seth paces endlessly throughout the Tomb World, the noise of reactivation obelisks firing energy into the Deathmarks catacombs nearby. Countless scarabs moving around his path, like one single entity they scurry about collecting fragments of living metal dropped by the Spyders, and returning them to their lairs to be assigned to half broken troops. It seems like not a single day has passed but in truth due to the Necron’s physiology, food and sleep seem foreign to Seth now, and in truth it has been 2 Imperial years since the Lord’s awakening. 

There was a beauty in the automation of each Necron, from the warriors being reconstructed and maintained endlessly; new bodies being bought into line with the pre-existing groups and the units that are too far corrupted by time being thrown in the sub section beneath the Tomb. The knowledge that was being “inserted” into the Lord’s consciousness didn't just give him detailed information regarding the planet, the unit’s strengths, protocols and endless amounts of unreadable codes. It also gave him sensations that he knew wasn't entirely his own, he knew the disregard Warrior units that were tossed like scrap to the blackening depth’s of the planets core weren’t lost forever. In the depths of the planet lay the Frayed Ones and there numbers of 1000’s all hungering for blood, like a parasite feeding off flesh. As irony would have it that no matter how many these damaged units would feast their “hunger” would never be sated. 

“Overlord Setheytr” he spoke, the words came as an digitally altered sound emitting from across the black marble throne room. It was Nethyr Scrunni, in life Nethyr was a Necron female; not considered attractive amongst her subjects but Setheytr’s sister none the less. During the conversation it never mattered to the C’Tan if you were male, female or even a child, a soul is soul after all. She no prefers to be regarded as Lord and has forsaken any memories of her flesh existence. Many of perfectly functioning unit she obliterated in a heartbeat for uttering any mention of her being female pre metal transformation. 

“Overlord, brother the Deathmarks are at 70% operational capacity...” said Nethyr, her machine like voice gave the Lord memories from childhood eons ago. Her voice was every part of her still even after being made into a machine. 

She continued “...the Spyders have begun collecting the remains of the warriors that didn't survive the sleep and plan to re-purpose them. We should have an additional 300 warriors once this is completed” 

“Ready the platform, once we reach 90% activation start preperations, we shall remove the pestilence from this planet and reinstall the Scrunni Dynasty to its former glory” commanded Seth. The words just flowed out of him, it was like speaking for the first time. Gruff and cold, his voice didn’t resemble any memory that was in parted in his consciousness. 

“Yes Overlord” Confirmed Nethyr. 

The teleportation platform fired into life, shaking off any dust and debris into the black void beneath the tomb. The raw energy’s sound radiated from the gateway was like watching the birth of a new star, beautiful and eternal. A signal that Seth’s forces were ready to reclaim the planet in the name of his Dynasty and end the meaningless existence of the trespassers that scurry around on the surface like vermin. 

The gateway was a half circle in shape but was tall enough for a monolith to pass underneath with ease. Around the archway was the glyphs of the Scrunni Dynasty and the names of the Lords that resided under his power, the portal itself appeared to consist of raw slow emitting energy; as the first waves of Warriors marched towards the opening tentacles manifested from the light and enveloped around the units then bounce like wild fire over to the nearest unit and so on until his small insurgent army had vanished. 

A surreal and unnatural eagerness to face the enemy compelled Seth to advance on the gateway himself, the Overlord was known for his impatience in battle. His mind could process thousands of battle simulations in moments and formulate plans that could topple civilisations in days but nothing gave him more pleasure than seeing the enemy’s face in realisation of their impending death in those last seconds. 

Nethyr led her newly rebuilt Lychguard, these were hulking machines if the Necron’ were still made of flesh and bone they would be near physical perfection. Each held a Dispersion Shield in their left hand and Hyperphase swords in the other, each looking a copy of the other and moving in unison that would make any Imperial commander jealous. Setheytr sent forth advance units to clear the way for the bulk of the army that would follow as soon as the Spyders finished reactivating the remaining forces.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting read.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hello*

Hey, i like this story. Other than a few misspelled and missing words it was rally well done. It could flow a little better, but that will come in time just keep at it. The attention you paid to detail was really well done as well. k:


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Hey, i like this story. Other than a few misspelled and missing words it was rally well done. It could flow a little better, but that will come in time just keep at it. The attention you paid to detail was really well done as well. k:


Thank you Adrian, could you specify about the flow of the story for me. Would help to stir me in the right direction.


----------

